# melanogaster near Scranton, PA



## Dooley1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Any froggers near Scranton, PA that can meet with melanos? My cultures aren't producing fast enough and I need ASAP. Thanks 

Kevin


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

yah with the cooler temps in the winter mine slowed down too. I make a culture or 2 every 3 days so I know one will always be ready.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

if I am not mistaken the white plains show is this weekend. you can get a few there.


----------

